# HA vs BK (Surefire Chess Set)



## ElectronGuru (Aug 26, 2009)

You have been so appreciative of my photographs, I decided to go all out in showing my appreciation. 

Presenting *HA vs BK*:



​



Special thanks to DaFABRICATA, DM51, and Moddoo!

*Click here*, then click *Download This File* for the full HD version (1920x1280)


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Looks like the rare and exclusive ElectronGuru Surefire Chess Set! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

SWEET IMAGE!

Now where's my HA-BK?!


----------



## QtrHorse (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Very nice photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Now THAT is a cool pic:thumbsup:

I've got a marble and onyx set it would look pretty sweet on, too. 
Mine would be severely lacking in pieces, though!


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

very nice and creative :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Fantastic photo!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Now there's a chess set!

So what's the cost of getting one of those together?

3 easy payments of 39.95 on the shopping network?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

That turned out REALLY NICE!!..:twothumbs

Good Job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperLightMan (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Now THAT is a nice concept!


----------



## Noobiwan (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

haha I love it!


----------



## computernut (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Hehe, cool shot, great concept!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*



Such a nice photo!

Go HA!!


:twothumbs


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Wow you have a HA 6P? very nice. oh and the picture is awesome haha. great job!!


----------



## RobertM (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Very cool photograph!! :twothumbs


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

... ha!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Introducing the Limited Edition CPF HA vs. BK Chess Set ©, a rare, collectible game for those who simply must have everything! Crafted in the United States, this unique edition doubles as an emergency tool during blackouts. Batteries not included.

It can be yours for the low low price of just $599.99!

:nana:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Excellent photo! But I prefer BK-HA! LOL


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Gotta love that pic! What a great way to display your lights if you have the space and of course the necessary lights!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

I love it!! Too bad I dont play chess haha.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

hahaha great chess set you have there.


----------



## Muddquez (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

That would make a great wallpaper for my laptop.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Thanks guys :twothumbs

Some of the pieces were harder to find than others. HA 6P's exist, if in small quality.


DaFABRICATA requested a print, so I set the printer on big:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*



ElectronGuru said:


> DaFABRICATA requested a print, so I set the printer on big:


 



THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!:naughty:oo::bow::bow:

I have like maybe 2 pictures on my walls in the entire house....NOT FOR LONG!!

Thanks again for hookin me up!

Flashlight art is a must!!:twothumbs


----------



## post tenebras (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

You'll need to find a nice frame!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*



DimeRazorback said:


> You'll need to find a nice frame!!


 

*Indeed!*:twothumbs


----------



## copperfox (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

You know you have too many flashlights when...


----------



## fusiongear (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

WOO! great !:thumbsup::thumbsup::twothumbs


----------



## GotDogs (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Great Photo!!!! Thinking way outside " THE BOX " Great concept!! Thanks for sharing.

John I. :grouphug:


----------



## kosPap (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

mow what;s the chance of resizing it for PC wallpaper(?) use?

If i knew yuo ahd the time a screen saver with chess moves would be even better!!!!!!!


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL thats great!!

Hey.. SF makes an M2 in black type II? I didn't know that.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Just made it the background on my comp. Nice but it stretched a little bit. Got it in widescreen?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 31, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Just made it the background on my comp. Nice but it stretched a little bit. Got it in widescreen?



I've added a 1920x1280 link to the OP. Let me know if thats not big enough.





kramer5150 said:


> SF makes an M2 in black type II? I didn't know that.



I found some black M2 bezels...







..and installed one on a C2-BK. Here's another view of both:


----------



## kudu (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent idea! I would prefer a 4Sevens chess set, but still not at all bad!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 31, 2009)

Be happy to, if someone will send me the parts. 

Al vs Ti sounds good to me...


----------



## 1wrx7 (Aug 31, 2009)

I heard a rumor you were going to do the chess set.... it looks awsome:thumbsup: Did you at least play one game with it?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 31, 2009)

1wrx7 said:


> I heard a rumor you were going to do the chess set.... it looks awsome:thumbsup: Did you at least play one game with it?



Thanks!

Sorry to say, no. I treat this stuff like fine china. 

When not in the packaging and I wasn't shooting, I had a clean towel over the whole setup.

Course if someone wants to buy the set, they are welcome to play. 

But I havn't even attempted to calculate the total.


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 31, 2009)

The HD version is perfect, thanks!


----------



## Dioni (Aug 31, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> The HD version is perfect, thanks!


 
+1

Excellent picture Dan!


----------



## smopoim86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone care to calculate the cost to put this set together? 

Great pic.. I need to get a little more creative with my photography.


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 31, 2009)

Anyone send a link to Surefire?


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2009)

care to post that image link in big fat dimensions?

I have access to a plotter than can print color 24" x 36" if I need it. Getting the professor to accept it as a design model will be the challange


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 31, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> Al vs Ti sounds good to me...



A Peak LED Solutions SS vs brass would be cool too. And Mags, black vs silver and the 6D's the king 

Very awesome concept!


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Aug 31, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> A Peak LED Solutions SS vs brass would be cool too. And Mags, black vs silver and the 6D's the king
> 
> Very awesome concept!


Yeah, but where would you find enough 1D mags to make that set? :devil:


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 31, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> Yeah, but where would you find enough 1D mags to make that set? :devil:



Well I was thinking of Solitaires, 2AA incan Mini, 3AA LED Mini, 2C, 4C and 6D.


----------



## leee (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great idea for a photo, and very unique!

Just one small detail: IIRC, you have the board turned the wrong way. There has to be a white field on the first row on the right hand side of each player. If you don't have it that way, the queen and the king swap their positions. You can't play it with the black field on the right side


----------



## arjay (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: HA vs BK*

WoW! this is now my background, Thanks!


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 1, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> So what's the cost of getting one of those together?





smopoim86 said:


> Anyone care to calculate the cost to put this set together?



Okay, just remember, you asked for it. Here's a rough appraisal:


```
player		need			buy		sell		use

pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		C2 tailcap		122		-80		42
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
pawn		6P tailcap		60		-28		32
king		M2-HA			180		0		180
king		C2-BK			111		37		148
queen		6P-HA			93		0		93
queen		6P-BK			60		0		60
bishop		E1e-HA			79		0		79
bishop		E1e-HA			79		0		79
bishop		E1e-BK			79		0		79
bishop		E1e-BK			79		0		79
knight		z48			41		0		41
knight		z48			41		0		41
knight		z49			41		0		41
knight		z49			41		0		41
rook		6PD bezel		79		-38		41
rook		6PD bezel		79		-38		41
rook		6PD HA bezel		124		-55		69
rook		6PD HA bezel		124		-55		69
								
total					2786		-1013		1773
```


Total initial outlay: $2786

Theoretical savings: -1013

*Theoretical net cost: $1773* (+ the board)


----------



## firefighter1241 (Sep 1, 2009)

I want to see more pictures of the 6P-HA and 6PD-HA bezels.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 2, 2009)

Illum said:


> I have access to a plotter than can print color 24" x 36" if I need it. Getting the professor to accept it as a design model will be the challange



The print I made for Dafab is about 13"x19". There are shops nearby who can easily handle full poster or even wall size prints.




leee said:


> There has to be a white field on the first row on the right hand side of each player.
> If you don't have it that way, the queen and the king swap their positions.



Thanks for the note. The board I chose had some defects that kept showing up in the image, so I turned it. 
The best I could do here was having the black queen on a black square.




firefighter1241 said:


> I want to see more pictures of the 6P-HA and 6PD-HA bezels.



I've already returned the custom HA natural stuff, but here's a better view of the 6P, courtesy of Moddoo:






We're doing a run of custom HA 6Ps and 6PD's now, but they will be black. 

A run of custom HA natural parts is possible. For all the natural HA parts to match, producing a cosmetically perfect set, they would all have to be refinished together.


----------



## loszabo (Sep 2, 2009)

That is so cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Optik49 (Sep 2, 2009)

That photo would be a great advertisement for Surefire. 
Something like _Putting other flashlight in checkmate since 1979 _


----------



## lightknot (Sep 3, 2009)

HA Pawn to King 4!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 29, 2012)

bump for a great photo.
+ asking for the high res.


----------



## Cerealand (Oct 29, 2012)

Did you try to click on it?

http://i28.tinypic.com/35mmjnr.jpg

Pretty clear to me.


----------



## Quiksilver (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: HA vs BK*

I'm normally pretty reserved, but



THATS JUST PLAIN AWESOME!


very creative, great style and execution.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: HA vs BK*

Damn, I wish I had noticed that sale thread. I think I was busy with other things at the time though. 6P + HA = Awesomeness.


----------



## Illum (Nov 1, 2012)

Cerealand said:


> Did you try to click on it?
> 
> http://i28.tinypic.com/35mmjnr.jpg
> 
> Pretty clear to me.






jamesmtl514 said:


> bump for a great photo.
> + asking for the high res.



I went ahead and enlarged the link from 1400x1000 to 7000x5000, you happy now? 
http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/227/35mmjnr.jpg
:lolsign:


----------

